# Mis fotos de la ciudad



## UNMSM06 (May 28, 2010)

Este es el pasaje hacia contumaza


















Esquina del edificio encarnacion


----------



## UNMSM06 (May 28, 2010)

Detalles del edificio encarnacion por el lado de contumaza









Estos edificios republicanos pese a estar escondidos muestran simplicidad y elegancia









La puerta


----------



## Antarky (Sep 4, 2009)

Que envidia, tantos edificios republicanos bellos


----------



## UNMSM06 (May 28, 2010)

El edificio de la compañia de telefonos fundada en 1920 construido con un “estilo español colonial modernizado”.









Aqui su proyecto original, quedó igualita o no, qué dicen.









Fachada vista desde la colmena









Oficinas de una AFP muy movido en estos últimos días.









Puerta del mencionado edificio en la peatonal contumaza









Edificio en contumaza


















Interesante residencia de estilo ¿neoclasico? que tuvo una reciente intervencion.


----------



## *asterix* (Jun 1, 2010)

los colores sobrios deberian usarse en todos los edificios historicos. muy buenas fotos


----------



## UNMSM06 (May 28, 2010)

Impresionante residencia de tres niveles que urge recuperacion en su entorno.









Casa con un particular arcangel









Vista a carabaya


----------



## UNMSM06 (May 28, 2010)

Casa en espera de una restauracion.









Fachada principal



























Cómo podemos salvarla, hay muchas familias viviendo ahí y no son unos angelitos


----------



## UNMSM06 (May 28, 2010)

*asterix* said:


> los colores sobrios deberian usarse en todos los edificios historicos. muy buenas fotos


Colores sobrios? Entonces no les va a gustar lo que viene a continuación :nuts:


----------



## theWrC (Sep 3, 2011)

belleza republicana , que rabia no verlas llena de vida y en un mejor entorno


----------



## UNMSM06 (May 28, 2010)

Contumaza




































Bueno es lamentable la situación de las casas y del entorno del lugar


----------



## UNMSM06 (May 28, 2010)

Espero que algunos no les afecte mucho el higado













































La conclusión de este lugar para mi gusto es que solo estas dos cuadras de contumaza tiene tanto valor arquitectonico que el jiron de la union, no en lo histórico sino en la calidad de las casas y es que por estar escondido pudo no alterarse con la modernidad.


----------



## theWrC (Sep 3, 2011)

ese tipo de puertas......no me digas que es usado como deposito


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

Pues si me afecto al higado, jajaja!!!, vaya pero que colores los que eligen para pintar!!!, azul, amarillo..... porque?!!!


----------



## UNMSM06 (May 28, 2010)

theWrC said:


> ese tipo de puertas......no me digas que es usado como deposito


Me parece que es una ferretería o una tienda donde venden faroles de diversos tipos, incluso las que estan en las avenidas.


----------



## UNMSM06 (May 28, 2010)

Imagenes religiosas de la Basílica de la Veracruz de los Caballeros del Perú fundado por Pancho Pizarro en 1540, lugar donde se conserva un fragmento de la cruz de Cristo (Lignum Crucis), se dice que es la decana de las procesiones por semana santa en Lima.

El Cristo Yacente, imagen sevillana del siglo XVII, la urna es del siglo XIX traida ese Cataluña









Virgen Dolorosa de la Veracruz, hermoza talla traída de España a mediados del Siglo XVI, es una de las primeras en procesionar y se dice que es más antigua que la Soledad 









LA Muy Antigua Archicofradía de la Veracruz fue durante varias décadas la única que procesionó durante la Semana Santa como titular de los días Jueves y Viernes Santo, manteniendo viva una tradición cuatricentenaria hasta que a fines de los años ochenta y bajo el gobierno arzobispal del recordado Cardenal Augusto Vargas Alzamora y los esfuerzos del obispo auxiliar de Lima, Mons. Alberto Brazzini Díaz Ufano, se revivió la costumbre de sacar procesiones pasionarias durante los días de la Semana Santa. Y es que Lima es una ciudad devota.


----------



## UNMSM06 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## UNMSM06 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## UNMSM06 (May 28, 2010)

El Nazareno









San Judas Tadeo


----------



## UNMSM06 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## UNMSM06 (May 28, 2010)




----------

